# Experienced climber/tree worker needed



## bigntrees (Oct 13, 2008)

Osage Arbor Care LLC is looking for an experienced tree worker.

Competitive wages. Insurance stipend and retirement plan possible depending on experience.

ISA certification helpful but not required.

OAC is a small tree care company in southern Wisconsin what we lack in size we make up for in quality. Working within 30 miles from home (Stoughton, WI) we draw work from a growing client base.

If interested call Dean @ (608) 345-0198


----------

